# OG busted FACT and PRINTED



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

*The RCMP dismantles an international drug distribution network on the internet* 

MONTREAL, Feb. 28 /CNW Telbec/ - The members of the Marihuana Grow
Operations Enforcement Team of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police concluded
their first major operation when they uncovered a Montreal based criminal
organization involved in the trafficking, importation and exportation of
cannabis seeds, as well as in conspiring for the purpose of cannabis
cultivation via the Internet. This operation was launched in November 2004
under the name "Courriel" and culminated with the seizure of 200,000 cannabis
seeds and the arrest of seven persons.


http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/February2006/28/c2334.html

I'll see if I can find more.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

here is something earlier.


It should be noted that Project "Courriel", a first in Canada, is the
fruit of the work of the new Marihuana Grow Operations Enforcement Team. This
new drug enforcement team is one of the seven teams established by the Royal
Canadian Mounted Police across Canada in 2004 in an effort to target the
scourge of marihuana.

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/February2006/28/c2223.html

here is another site:
*RCMP bust Internet drug ring*


ALLISON DUNFIELD AND INGRID PERITZ 

Globe and Mail Update
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060228.wdrug0228/BNStory/National/home


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

Last post. Hope this grabs your attention to read.



> The seven accused are liable to 10 years' imprisonment. Since the possession of cannabis seeds is illegal under Schedule II of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act, clients of the network could also receive a visit from the police.


----------



## skunk (Feb 28, 2006)

oops better go hide lol. that is just for people who has ordered seed from the net and got caught right ? didnt completly read whole thing but that last statment is where im comin from.


----------



## skunk (Feb 28, 2006)

anyways nice find mutt.


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

"clients of the network" = og/cw members(possibly only customers, but that's not the way that "I" interpret it)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2006)

*42 million joints. i wonder how many bongs?  *


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 1, 2006)

Good looking out


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 1, 2006)

> The amount of seeds seized during the searches could have made it
> possible to operate approximately 500 cannabis greenhouses of 400 plants each,
> which represent 42 million joints sold on the street.



Hahaha The media makes it seem that everbody that buys these seeds are going to grow them only to sell as "marijana joints" on the streets. Why can't it just be for personal use...damn media!


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh my..I'm wondering how in the world, all us arthritic crippled old med users, would EVER    get that many joints rolled...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

thats why they bongs and vaporizors hick. hehehehe. I am still curious how many clones that would produce.   Damn. **** greehouses. that would be an "overgrow" of the entire nation.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

Yea i hate the way the media exagerated how much bud is really being 'caught.' Its like when they chop the plants at the stems and weigh the entire plants, and then base the value on the pound wieght. I wonder if they atleast dry the plants first. I really doubt it. Especially when they estimate the value of marijuana based on seed counts. That is just stupid. Theres no way you can tell how much bud you get per seed. I also wonder how those detectives feel when they go home at night. Ahh I am quite the investigator. Who would have thunk it. The largest marijuana cultivation website in the world. What a smart place to look. Idiots. Its sad that it took as long as it did and even sadder to see the canadian government was behind this. I thought it was okay there. They havent sent emery over yet.


----------

